# Question for [email protected]



## pass1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi Robert.
Just wondering why when I go into the parts diagram lookup I'm able to find my old blower model using seril number and look a parts for it but the chute mecanism is incorrect. I got a hs624tcd (so canadian model with electric package) but in the pictures it shows only a manual chute. 
serial: szaj2005131.

Also could you run this serail number and tell me a bit about my recent purchase. With this one I can't look at parts diagram cause serial number can't be matched. 
serial number: szas1138909

Thanks for your help.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

pass1 said:


> Hi Robert.
> Just wondering why when I go into the parts diagram lookup I'm able to find my old blower model using seril number and look a parts for it but the chute mecanism is incorrect. I got a hs624tcd (so canadian model with electric package) but in the pictures it shows only a manual chute.
> serial: szaj2005131.
> 
> ...


The official American Honda Parts Lookup site is for USA models only, so Canada-market models / parts are not listed. 

From what I can tell, Honda Canada does not have any official parts-lookup site online. You may wish to contact their Customer Relations and ask:

Honda Canada

My database includes history/details for USA-market models, but I have a contact in our warranty group who was able to confirm szas-1138909 is an *HS928TDC*, (also a Canada-market model) manufactured in 2003. No other details available, but again, Honda Canada will probably know a lot more.


----------



## pass1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks Robert!

Do you know in what year the 928 replaced the 828 and also when did they loose the foot pedal in favor of the handle bar lever.
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

pass1 said:


> Thanks Robert!
> 
> Do you know in what year the 928 replaced the 828 and also when did they loose the foot pedal in favor of the handle bar lever.
> Thanks


Not sure of specific dates, as all my data/resources are limited to USA-spec models. You may wish to contact Honda Canada Customer Relations, and they may be able to help further:

Honda Customer Relations
180 Honda Blvd.
Markham, ON L6C 0H9

1-888-9-HONDA-9 (1-888-946-6329)
8:00 am to 7:30 pm Mon to Fri (EST)


----------

